
Show HN: Fjordchain Camp – the Non-ICO blockchain workshop - DoubleMalt
https://fjordchain.camp/
======
DoubleMalt
I'm one of the co-organizers.

Why are we doing this?

Most projects in the blockchain space focus on working towards an ICO to
finance the operation. For many projects that makes sense. Sometimes however
gearing the concept towards an incentive structure suitable for an ICO leads
to non-optimal outcomes.

It also leads to a lack of generic infrastructure that is designed to be
soundly engineered and easily reuseable.

What would you like to tackle during such a workshop?

